# I went to the other side....



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

After two years of fishing from my Malibu, and my last gulf fishing trip with jdkingfisher and all my frustrations of trying to stay on the bottom spot with the stiff wind, I said my next time out in the gulf will be in a Hobie. Today I kept my promise to myself and bought a Hobie from Key Sailing. It also helped that I sold my house in MD and freed up some finances. It was an easy decision after a test ride as I glided around the bay at 4 knots. I upgraded the rudder and fins and bought a few other accessories. On the way home, I stopped by Academy and bought a new bottom machine. I can't wait to get it rigged and take it out.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

You won't regret it.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

dude congrats we are going to be a huge hobie army!


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

A new Hobie going home ,it's a beautiful
thing!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool. Congrats! See you out there.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats !!! Good choice !!!

Robin


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

awww yes.... we are becoming the Hobie navy of the panhandle. Congrats..


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

what made you decide on the Outback vs. the PA??


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought the exact same yak Tuesday. I love the color. Taking it out for the first time Saturday


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Capt. Redbeard said:


> what made you decide on the Outback vs. the PA??


I tried the outback, revolution and PA. The revolution was a little narrow for my taste and the PA was a bit big and heavy. The outback stability and size is more in line with my stealth. I am very impressed with it.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, I want to upgrade soon, but Im trying to decide between the Outback and 
the PA.


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Capt. Redbeard said:
 

> Thanks, I want to upgrade soon, but Im trying to decide between the Outback and
> the PA.


Don't let the weight of the PA steer you away from it with a set of wheelez it gets around pretty easy it truly is the king of kayaks


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

good purchase
:whistling:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just bought my first kayak yesterday and have yet to take it out but im already addicted lol cant wait to buy something like that what bottom machine did you go with?


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

ox - nice avatar. My son is an H-60 driver...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thank you ,
thats awasome that picture was taken by me off the USS Essex in sasebo Japan. Stationed at Whiting these days. 
thank your son for serving our country with me.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I just bought my first kayak yesterday and have yet to take it out but im already addicted lol cant wait to buy something like that what bottom machine did you go with?


I went with the eagle cuda 300. It is a good, inexpensive FF. I didn't get the gps combo since I prefer to inshore fish,

You are stationed at Whiting? I am a reservist in VT-3. What squadron you with?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in crash and salvage used to work at Spencer field but work main base these days. I think I'm going for the 300. Myself where do you fish in shore not asking for ur specific. Spots just general areas?
If u ever need a newbee to go with u let me know


----------

